# Sintra, Portugal



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Guys & Gals,

I'm going to be headed to Sintra for about a week at the end of March and then Lisbon for a couple days. I've looked around GPSies, etc, and found a few routes in Sintra and Monsanto, but I was hoping maybe there were some locals/people who have visited on here who could recommend some routes in particular. 

I'll be bring my XC hardtail and am looking to train, so singletrack and climbs while maybe avoiding the technical DH style trails they also have there. Would love to have a couple of tough, climby 4-6hr rides to get in there. 

Also - any tips for local bike shops, places to eat, etc?


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

I saw this map, the other day. Maybe it can help. 
https://thelodgeportugal.com/mountainbike.html#Karten


----------



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks, that does help. I've found a good bit on Wikiloc and a bit on GPSies. I'll probably post my rides here with any comments to preserve them for other people visiting. It looks like a great area, but it may need some local knowledge. There's a lot of MTB in the area, be it downhill, enduro, XC and even some recreational ride along the ocean style stuff for non-riders. I booked a skills clinic with a local group, which I'm pretty excited about too...


----------

